# Wierd Problem with New Sharp TV



## gregzoll

I would do like most are doing, and getting one of the Logitech remotes, which would be better than the Verizon Uni.


----------



## Evstarr

Newer tvs seem not to be compatible with older remotes. For example, my TiVo remote will turn off my new 42" olevia but it won't turn it on.


----------



## jk23233

*same problem - Wierd Problem with New Sharp TV*



ariscus99 said:


> Well I just bought a 60" sharp LCD, for the home and got it hooked up to my verizon fios cable service. The problem is that my fios remote control(and all of the other fios remotes in my house) will change the volume on the tv with any button. As you may imagine this is aggrivating to say the least, especially given what I just paid for this tv. So as I surf channels or look at the info on different program, the volume will randomly go up or down. The actual volume buttons work properly and but the rest of the bottons as stated change the volume. I've programmed, deleted and re-programmed, three different fios remotes to the tv, and the problems persists. Anyone have any ideas?


I have exactly the same problem. I spent 2 hours trying to program/delete/re-program my FIOS remote for this stupid TV. 

I am going to return it next week.


----------



## AllanJ

Does the Fios remote still affect the TV if you reprogram the Fios remote for a different brand of TV chosen at random and rely on the TV's own remote for the TV volume and other TV controls?


----------



## ariscus99

Allan- yes, I tried that, it was even doing it before the remote had initially been programmed. I've been dealing with SHARP's customer service for the past 3 weeks since I posted this. They have been very friendly and are TRYING to be helpful, though I repeat a lot of things when they call, because there seems to be a break down in the communication on their side. So far they have had me try a hard reset on the tv, which did nothing, disconnecting the HDMI and running through just a coax, and then just RCA's, which did nothing, and finally they sent me an IR filter to put on the tv's IR reciever, which again did nothing. I got a nice ONKYO reciever and surround sound system for christmas so we've been using only that for sound, and it seems that if you don't use the volume it won't go up or down until the first time it's used for, then it starts back up again. 

In talking to them, everytime they act as though this is a new problem they've never heard, but given about 15 minutes of talking on the phone and nothing working, the SHARP people get frustrated as well and brake down and tell me they don't know what has changed recently but they're dealing with these calls all the time and not just with Fios but with other cable companies as well. It's a shared IR signal that has just recently and perhaps only in a few models of tv's has changed and now is matching several other remotes. It doesn't seem that they have a fix right now. They told me yesterday that they may just send me a new tv with a postage paid return box, and hope that works. So we shall see.


----------



## jk23233

*same problem - Wierd Problem with New Sharp TV*

I called SHARP, they said it's Verizon's problem - call Verizon.
Verizon said it's SHARP's problem - call SHARP. I knew it. However, Verizon did send me a new remote, but it did not solve any problem. 
My Verizon FIOS remote works with Sony TV, Samsung, and Vizio, just not SHARP.


----------



## tpsoydan

*Interesting Observation*

We bought a Sharp Aquos TV yesterday and noticed the exact same problem with our Verizon FIOS DVR remote. When I Googled the symptom, I found this discussion thread. Unfortunately, I have not been able to find any more information about the problem, but did notice something interesting abut the cable box remote and tv interaction. It seems that when I execute any of the cable box remote commands directed to the cable box itself then the TV will re-execute the last remote command that was directed to itself. i.e. If the last thing I did was increase the TV volume, then pausing/unpausing the DVR will increase the TV volume, but if the last thing I did to the TV was freeze/unfreeze the picture then pausing/unpausing the DVR will instead freeze/unfreeze the TV picture. If I give the TV a benign command such as "exit" then the problem appears to go away because I think it ends up re-executing a command which has no observable impact. This seems more like a TV issue to me than a DVR remote one since I assume the remote is sending specific command sequences yet the TV is interpreting all of them as re-execute my last command.


----------



## ariscus99

tpsoydan said:


> We bought a Sharp Aquos TV yesterday and noticed the exact same problem with our Verizon FIOS DVR remote. When I Googled the symptom, I found this discussion thread....This seems more like a TV issue to me than a DVR remote one since I assume the remote is sending specific command sequences yet the TV is interpreting all of them as re-execute my last command.


Yeah, like I said SHARP's customer service has been great as far as trying, but they haven't come up with a solution as of yet. Please call them, the more people who come forward to them with this problem, the quicker they'll fix it. If you just return it and buy a different tv it wont get to the bottom of the real problem. Hopefully enough people are calling and complaining they're going to get it fixed quick. I get a call from someone at SHARP every business day, usually just to apologize and tell me they're working on it. But at least thats something. Anyone who reads this thread please call SHARP and talk to them about the problem, and hopefully this will get fixed.


----------



## JPL

Get a real remote. Sharp probably couldn't care less about Fios. Does the Sharp remote work? If it does, then the Sharp is fine. Integrating with 3rd party remotes is up to the end user, not the maker of the display device.


----------



## jk23233

JPL said:


> Get a real remote. Sharp probably couldn't care less about Fios. Does the Sharp remote work? If it does, then the Sharp is fine. Integrating with 3rd party remotes is up to the end user, not the maker of the display device.


If Sharp couldn't care less about Fios, perhaps they should care about those Fios users who may want to return their Sharp TV. My Fios remote works with Sony, Samsung, but not Sharp. I will return the Sharp and get a Sony or Samsung.


----------



## sluri

*same problem*

I just bought a 60 inch sharp LCD as well and I am having the same problem as you.

The tv is the Sharp LC-60E69U 
The Verizon Fios digital set top box is Motorola Qip7232-2

The same volume problem as you describe, just to test it out, decided to use my Harmony One remote and same thing, so obviously it is a IR signal problem.

Talking to FIOS help, they told me it will be easier to change the frequency on the TV rather then the set top box.

I will be calling Sharp first thing tomorrow as there is no workaround to this issue.

I have another older Sharp LCD this doesn't happen to.

I didn't program the FIOS remote at the very beginning to the new tv (it was on a panasonic) and the problem occurred at that time.

Reset the remote, no solution, so we shall see what Sharp has to say about this.


----------



## tpsoydan

Well, I went to Best Buy today with my DVR remote to see how it worked with the Sharp TVs there. They only had a 70" and 80" on display and they did not exhibit the problem.

I then bought a Logitech Harmony 300 remote to see if it would workaround the problem. However, as the previous comment said, it has the exact same problem after programing it for my QIP-7232 DVR and LC60E69U TV. I actually had to program it for a LC60E79U as the website didn't recognize the 69U model. 

So I agree, it doesn't seem to be a remote problem per se, but a remote command incompatibility between the TV and DVR.

We're planning to go to Costco (where we bought the TV) with our DVR remote to try and find out if the issue is specific to that 60" model. We'll also see what the Costco manager has to say about the problem, and whether they can contact Sharp about it.

The Sharp technician I talked to said he was only aware of one other problem like this so maybe it only happens with some of the 60" TVs. Lets hope more people find this thread and report the issue, and that Sharp is actively working on a solution.


----------



## sluri

I bought mine at Costco as well. It was the floor model and I paid 629 plus tax. Even at that price it is very hard to deal with this annoying problem. I called sharp and same response as everyone else, they know the issue exists and are working on a fix. I also have a problem with fios on demand working on it. My tv I had at the same location, same box, had no troubles. Now with this tv, the on demand menu reverts to 480 from 1080 and won't play anything....... Really odd, as my on demand on other tvs and boxes work fine. I am contributing this to the tv as well. I hate to say this, but in this case you get what you pay for, and a 60 inch LCD for 900 bucks or so, sure seems to be put together with junk parts with no real thinking behind it. Just my personal opinion on this so far. Also all my HD channels show up at 60 MHz instead of 120 is that the way it is broadcasted?


----------



## Gkieler

*SAME PROBLEM w SHARP LC-6OE69U*

Just bought the Sharp LC-60E69U and I have the lates Verizon HD DVR. I new it was to good to be true, $900. Why this is not in any reviews, verifies my consiracy theory on those so called "Reviews"

Having the same problem, really annoying having to re-adjust my volume when I'm done FF commercials. I guess its a good thing the speaker are kinda weak.

Just got off the phone with Costco tech, he called Sharp while I was on hold. The Sharp lady named Preciuos was not much help...no serious her name was "Precious". 

After some discussion she said I might needed a new/different IR filter, does that sound right? Gonna call when I get home to go through some T/S steps with Preciuos...

I was frustrated that she said it was the first they heard of this, but not surpised. She was not to concerned that I was planning on returning the TV. I'm sorry, the TV should work with all cable companies even little ole "Verizon" :wink:.

sluri, how do you know your at 60hz vs 120?


----------



## ariscus99

Gkieler said:


> Just bought the Sharp LC-60E69U and I have the lates Verizon HD DVR. I new it was to good to be true, $900. Why this is not in any reviews, verifies my consiracy theory on those so called "Reviews"
> 
> Having the same problem, really annoying having to re-adjust my volume when I'm done FF commercials. I guess its a good thing the speaker are kinda weak.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Costco tech, he called Sharp while I was on hold. The Sharp lady named Preciuos was not much help...no serious her name was "Precious".
> 
> After some discussion she said I might needed a new/different IR filter, does that sound right? Gonna call when I get home to go through some T/S steps with Preciuos...
> 
> I was frustrated that she said it was the first they heard of this, but not surpised. She was not to concerned that I was planning on returning the TV. I'm sorry, the TV should work with all cable companies even little ole "Verizon" :wink:.
> 
> sluri, how do you know your at 60hz vs 120?


You'll know what refresh rate your at as you change channels if the broadcast rate changes it will pop up on the tv.

As for the filter, they sent me one and it did nothing. The problem is also beyond just verizon according to the Sharp agent. The best # to get ahold of them and complain and possibly get things done is; 877-332-7867 and ask for the escalations department.


----------



## sluri

Yup it shows up on the right hand side on top. If you change inputs and bring it back to your hdmi input where your FiOS box is set, it will show up.

There is also a real bad lag if you do any kind of gaming on this and the refresh rate is still at 60.

Mine is going back this weekend, in this case I don't mind spending a bit more money for something I will use everyday.

-sluri









Gkieler said:


> Just bought the Sharp LC-60E69U and I have the lates Verizon HD DVR. I new it was to good to be true, $900. Why this is not in any reviews, verifies my consiracy theory on those so called "Reviews"
> 
> Having the same problem, really annoying having to re-adjust my volume when I'm done FF commercials. I guess its a good thing the speaker are kinda weak.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Costco tech, he called Sharp while I was on hold. The Sharp lady named Preciuos was not much help...no serious her name was "Precious".
> 
> After some discussion she said I might needed a new/different IR filter, does that sound right? Gonna call when I get home to go through some T/S steps with Preciuos...
> 
> I was frustrated that she said it was the first they heard of this, but not surpised. She was not to concerned that I was planning on returning the TV. I'm sorry, the TV should work with all cable companies even little ole "Verizon" :wink:.
> 
> sluri, how do you know your at 60hz vs 120?


----------



## Gkieler

*SHARP Contacted*

sluri, thanks for the #, 877-332-7867 , they are familiar with the problem.

Sharp wants to send a Tech out, but they are looking for someone close to my area. They are going to call me back. I am ok with them trying to fix it because COSTCO has a no questions ask 90 day return policy. THEREFORE, even if I am not comfortable with the fix I can take it back. The guy said they were going to swap out the IR sensor or the whole IR board. He said this is a problem with very few models it is just more with the LC-60E69U model and certain cable companies.

On a side note I ask about the signal showing 60HZ vs 120HZ, he told me no cable companies broadcast in 120HZ they all send a 60HZ signal. The TV takes that signal and converts it to 120HZ. The 60hz in the upper right corner is what is coming in from your cable.

I'm not a rocket scientist, but that sounds odd. Why even bother paying extra for a higher HZ TV, unless you only watch blue Ray or something.

Rocket Scientist, please chime in!

 G out


----------



## hyunelan2

Gkieler said:


> Why even bother paying extra for a higher HZ TV, unless you only watch blue Ray or something.


From CNET:



> The importance of 120Hz comes into play when we are dealing with film-shot material rather than video-shot material, keeping in mind that film is 24fps and video is 30fps or sometimes 60fps. A 60Hz display refreshes it's image 60 times per second and 120Hz doubles that. For video, there is no problem displaying a smooth image on a 60Hz display because the number of video frames will divide evenly into the display rate. But when using film material that is 24fps, the frame rate will not divide evenly into the 60 frame display rate, so the 3:2 pulldown technique is put into play. This means that for every 3 video frames that display once, there is a single video frame that is displayed twice. This allows an even frame rate to be divided into an odd-numbered display rate. This 3:2 causes artifacts, such as blurriness or choppy frames during fast motion.
> 
> Now, the 120Hz display rate can be divided evenly by both film's 24fps as well as video's 30fps or 60fps, thus eliminating the need for the 3:2 pulldown math. But keep in mind that video-shot material will look good on both a 60Hz and a 120Hz display, especially HD video. Film-based material won't look as good on a 60Hz display as a 120Hz display because of the need for the 3:2 pulldown.


----------



## Dan M

I bought the Sharp LC-60E69U from Costco having the same problem as others. I use Comcast cable. Had Comcast out. They tried everything said never heard of this problem. The tech that came out called all the other techs and his supervisor. No one knew of the prob. Then I went to Sharp/thru Costco was finally able to get them out. They said it was a sensitive IR sensor. They sent out the filter paper and the tech installed it did not work. We are now waiting on Sharp's response as to what they are going to do. Otherwise it's back to Costco with a good Television but does not work properly.

The interesting thing on my Television is I can eliminate the problem by hitting the exit button the Sharp remote after adjusting the volume with either remote. If I do that it does not have the volume problem again till I adjust the volume. Once you re adjust the volume and them use the generic (Comcast) remote, The problem comes back?


----------



## Gkieler

*Lc-60e69u*

UPDATE: LC-60E69U
Spoke to a Sharp “as a stump” tech again this afternoon and they are sending the so called filter to me to install. I said you mean like a piece of clear tape, Yep, Not a chance! 

Even if the filter tape works it will break down after time from UV and cleaning, then what?
I’m just waiting on a better deal on another TV…Super Bowl ads. Its going back to Costco?
Dan M, 
Does the filter come off pretty easy once it’s put on? I imagine it’s just a piece of tape.


----------



## Dan M

It is a small piece of tape that goes over the eye. It looks almost like scotch tape. It did not work. It only made my sharp remote have to be within 8' of the set to work. It dumbed down the signal to much.

The Tech that came out, had other filters and we tried a bunch of different filters and doubling up with no success. The tech called today and left a message and said he had been in contact with Sharp and they wanted to try something else after yesterday's conversation. He did not say what. 

When the tech was talking with Sharp the previous day and finally got to the engineering department there seemed to be some head way when they found out the problem would go away when the exit button was pushed on the sharp remote. They said it now was sounding more like a software problem that the sound channel was saying open.

I just noticed that Costco quite selling these TV's both in the store and online either they sold out or ?


Dan


----------



## ariscus99

Dan M said:


> ...When the tech was talking with Sharp the previous day and finally got to the engineering department there seemed to be some head way when they found out the problem would go away when the exit button was pushed on the sharp remote. * They said it now was sounding more like a software problem that the sound channel was saying open.*
> 
> I just noticed that Costco quite selling these TV's both in the store and online either they sold out or ?
> 
> 
> Dan


I'm not sure about this. Because on my tv(and maybe you guys can try this and see if it's the same thing) if the last button I pressed was the "source" button on the verizon remote, the source menu will continue popping up everytime I push any other button. Also if "mute" was the last button pressed the tv will mute and un-mute in the same fashion. I for now have just been using my surround sound and don't have to use the volume button's on the verizon remote so it has stopped the problem, in a way.


----------



## tpsoydan

Of course the problem goes away when you push the exit button on the sharp remote because, as I mentioned earlier in this thread, the TV seems to be "repeating" the last command sent to it whenever you execute a DVR command. That is not a really practical workaround though since we typically just use a cable box or universal remote which does not have an exit button that controls the TV.

I got the Costco concierge to call sharp the other day BTW. The concierge got the Sharp tech on the phone for a three way conversation. The talk with the sharp technician was not productive though other than learning that I should not expect Sharp to do a thing about this problem. I was told that this is not Sharp's problem nor can they even verify it by reproducing the problem since they are not allowed to test with anything other than their own remotes. I also could not get the Sharp technician to tell me if the 79U model has the same problem. I've been to a few stores so far and could not find another Sharp TV that exhibits this problem. it appears to be unique to the 69U (and possibly 79U) models.


----------



## sluri

Mine went back to Costco..... I couldnt take it anymore, and the lack of real response from sharp has me convinced their easy tape fix is going to be as good as it gets. I don't blame sharp either as this a very very budget tv, why spend the time and money to come up with a fix for such a product.
Sluri


----------



## tpsoydan

Problem solved. We returned our 60E69U to Costco and bought the 60E79U from Best Buy. I discovered that the 79U does not have the same problem as the 69U the other day by testing one.The 79U was only $100 more and is still a great deal I think.


----------



## mtbdude

*same problem*

Same problem with fios remote and LC-60E69U. Sux. Gonna return it. Looks so great hanging on the wall.  But this problem sucks the joy out of my new toy.

Thanks to everyone who posted. Saved me the continued frustration of thinking it could be fixed.


----------



## Gkieler

*Fixed*

Returned the TV, paid extra for better model. Problem fixed! What a hassle, FYI the filter I.E. piece of tape, did not work.:jester:


----------



## mtbdude

Gkieler said:


> Returned the TV, paid extra for better model. Problem fixed! What a hassle, FYI the filter I.E. piece of tape, did not work.:jester:


Mine goes back tomorrow

Went through the futile exercise with Costco concierge by the way


----------



## ScottInCA

I'm having the same problem with the $899 60” that I bought from Costco but with the new and old Time Warner remotes. it's definitely a software problem, no ir filter can fix that.l Looks like mine will be going back too.


----------



## mtbdude

*took ours back*

Took ours back the other night. I don't think the person at the return counter believed me. :furious: But they took it. Bought a 70", the LC-70LE632U. Superbowl looked pretty good on that baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Dan M

I gave up on Sharp coming up with a fix. I took the TV back to Costco and got the Sharp LC-60LE633U from Costco for $1349.00. You definitely get what you pay for. This televison is a much better televison all the way around including the remote control. My only complaint is maybe I should have gone for the 70 inch. I read some reviews on the 70 in that the picture quality in not HD is not very good.


----------



## jim90808

i have the same issue. i got a logitech harmony 300 remote, as people here said a "real" universal remote would work. guess what?? same problem. every button will "repeat" the last command sent to the tv. i figure perhaps i can choose a different dvr device on the remote, one that will still work with my fios box, but won't cause the repeat command to my tv. or just return the logitech remote, and live with the problem.

anyone have any suggestions??

thanks!


----------



## mtbdude

*sharp aquos*

jim90808, if you got it from Costco, take it back.


----------



## dfresh

ariscus99 said:


> Allan- yes, I tried that, it was even doing it before the remote had initially been programmed. I've been dealing with SHARP's customer service for the past 3 weeks since I posted this. They have been very friendly and are TRYING to be helpful, though I repeat a lot of things when they call, because there seems to be a break down in the communication on their side. So far they have had me try a hard reset on the tv, which did nothing, disconnecting the HDMI and running through just a coax, and then just RCA's, which did nothing, and finally they sent me an IR filter to put on the tv's IR reciever, which again did nothing. I got a nice ONKYO reciever and surround sound system for christmas so we've been using only that for sound, and it seems that if you don't use the volume it won't go up or down until the first time it's used for, then it starts back up again.
> 
> In talking to them, everytime they act as though this is a new problem they've never heard, but given about 15 minutes of talking on the phone and nothing working, the SHARP people get frustrated as well and brake down and tell me they don't know what has changed recently but they're dealing with these calls all the time and not just with Fios but with other cable companies as well. It's a shared IR signal that has just recently and perhaps only in a few models of tv's has changed and now is matching several other remotes. It doesn't seem that they have a fix right now. They told me yesterday that they may just send me a new tv with a postage paid return box, and hope that works. So we shall see.


 
Sharp has a file that fixes this problem. It came out 2 weeks ago. I tried it and good as new.
DownloadDownload TypeModel #DescriptionFirmware for LC-60E69U
FirmwareLC-60E69UThis Firmware Update corrects an issue with some Motorola cable remotes controlling the volume of the TV unit.


This update includes all previous fixes and improvements.


Version: 1.62


Date: 2/14/2012Firmware for LC-60E69U
FirmwareLC-60E69UThese instructions describe how to download and install the firmware update into the following AQUOS LCD TV models:

LC60E69U


----------



## dfresh

ariscus99 said:


> Well I just bought a 60" sharp LCD, for the home and got it hooked up to my verizon fios cable service. The problem is that my fios remote control(and all of the other fios remotes in my house) will change the volume on the tv with any button. As you may imagine this is aggrivating to say the least, especially given what I just paid for this tv. So as I surf channels or look at the info on different program, the volume will randomly go up or down. The actual volume buttons work properly and but the rest of the bottons as stated change the volume. I've programmed, deleted and re-programmed, three different fios remotes to the tv, and the problems persists. Anyone have any ideas?


 http://www.sharpusa.com/CustomerSup...tegory=HomeEntertainmentLCDTVs&model=LC60E69U&


----------



## ariscus99

Thanks for the update dfresh! Just installed the firmware update this morning and it works great. I imagine they lost a lot of money over this, a lot of people returned these tv's because of this problem. Anyone else who is still dealing with this, just follow the instructions dfresh posted and you'll be back in business!


----------



## jim90808

ariscus99 said:


> Thanks for the update dfresh! Just installed the firmware update this morning and it works great. I imagine they lost a lot of money over this, a lot of people returned these tv's because of this problem. Anyone else who is still dealing with this, just follow the instructions dfresh posted and you'll be back in business!


Yes, I did this last night and it resolved the issue!! 

One thing though... I'm not sure how this happened, but I applied the firmware update, got excited that it worked, and then checked the OS version by pressing "menu" and "1147". I think this reverted the update back because a bit later I noticed the "last command" issue returned. I had to apply the firmware update again, and now its gone. Just an FYI if someone sees the same issue.

So glad I don't have to return the TV anymore. Its hard to get used to though cause for 3 weeks I was changing channels, or skipping ahead on the DVR and having to adjust the volume as I do it.


----------



## mtbdude

Wow, glad to hear this. Don't own mine anymore, but good to know that Sharp is (finally) taking care of its customers.


----------



## cristyvenus

Sometimes signal losses can lead to weird audio issues like that. Please give more specifics on your system/providers etc.​


----------



## Arkay

*Same here*

I've had the SHARP Aquos 60" for over a year now... same problem with the Verizon P265 remote. I've learned to live with it - hoping SHARP will someday come up with a "fix". Although the TV's performance is generally quite good - for the price - likely the last SHARP TV I will buy.


----------



## ariscus99

Arkay said:


> I've had the SHARP Aquos 60" for over a year now... same problem with the Verizon P265 remote. I've learned to live with it - hoping SHARP will someday come up with a "fix". Although the TV's performance is generally quite good - for the price - likely the last SHARP TV I will buy.


There was already a fix, read back threw this post.


----------



## Arkay

Thanks - I never made it to the bottom of the thread before my initial post. I just made the update to my firmware and it works fine now. "Thanks!" to all who took the time to post and to research the problem with SHARP. 

I'm going to forward the firmware link(s) to my local VERIZON service dept, so they can refer others to the solution, as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## ariscus99

Your welcome. Not saying I'm the only one, but I definitely stuck with them, and spent many hours on the phone and web trying to figure it out. As you read, several people just returned them and went with something else. I'm glad I hung in, I'm very happy with this TV, it has been great ever since, and hard to beat at the price I paid for it.


----------

